# First Hedgie housing checklist?



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

So I am possibly getting a Hedgie but before I do, I want to make sure that I've got the right idea of what I need

So here we go:
Housing:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... ickid=cart

I will definitely be covering everything with fabric and then put sides on the ramp and upper area.

Heating
*CHE:* http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.ph ... cts_id=741
*Lamp:* http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.ph ... ccessories
*Thermostat:* http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=75

Misc.
*Wheel:* http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/s ... wheel.html
*Bowls:* http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... oduct+Type
*Igloo:* http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2753266

Is there anything else that I need? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I don't know nothing about a CHE since my hogs have their own heat controlled room,sorry.
The dishes being lightweight plastic will get turned over a lot,best to get thr heavy wide ceramic crock/dish. The critter nation is ok but the bars are kinda like a perfect ladder for a hedgehog to climb if your hedgie is a climber like so many,this can be fixed with some coroplast on the walls or you can get the Ferret Nation for about the same price and not have this issue.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Like Larry said, the dishes should be heavier ceramic or stone ones. Hedgies can tip over their water in the middle of the night...and a damp hedgie is a sad hedgie!

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685

Make sure you have some sort of digital thermometer, the ReptiTemp takes a lot of adjusting, so you will def need the digital ones to get the perfect temperature. Also, ifyou order the ReptiTemp from Petsmart.com right now, it's only $27.99 (as opposed to $31 on Reptile Supply).

What kind of bedding do you plan on using? Most people here will recommend fleece liners for the bottom of the cage- and for a good reason. They are not that expensive and there is no dust associated with them. Also, they are eco-friendly as all you have to do is change them out and wash them. 

Brillo loves his PVC pipe, so maybe throw one of those in? Maybe some toys too. I just have some cat balls in Brillo's cage, but he doesn't really play with them- just kind of moves them out of the way. Haha, silly hedgie. :roll:


----------



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

raerysdyk said:


> Like Larry said, the dishes should be heavier ceramic or stone ones. Hedgies can tip over their water in the middle of the night...and a damp hedgie is a sad hedgie!
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3135685
> 
> ...


I was gonna go with fleece that I could get at Walmart. Unfortunately I will be putting this together while I'm at school, which is in the middle of nowhere so that's all I have access to.

For toys, I was gonna use cut TP rolls/paper towel rolls and then try to find some good toys at Walmart.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Instead of the 8.5 inch lamp you would be much better off with the 10inch one. It helps spread the heat out alot better than the smaller one. You'll have to use something else for a ramp too if you use the upper level, that one is to steep for a hedgie. Otherwise those are good cages.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> You'll have to use something else for a ramp too if you use the upper level, that one is to steep for a hedgie. Otherwise those are good cages.


Don't forget the horizontal ladder like bars.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Larry, I didnt' forget it, you already mentioned it. Not all hedgies try to climb, all my cages have doors with horizontal bars and out of 20+ hedgies I haven't had any trouble with it. By the way...not all mods are closed minded.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

nikki said:


> Larry, I didnt' forget it, you already mentioned it. Not all hedgies try to climb, all my cages have doors with horizontal bars and out of 20+ hedgies I haven't had any trouble with it. By the way...not all mods are closed minded.


 :lol: What's wrote on my Facebook wall has nothing to do with this site, as stated was not aimed at anyone even you! :lol: Don't go getting a complex on me! :lol: Just cause it's not happened yet don't mean it will never,as i've read so many times.


----------



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

So is the Ferret Nation ramp any less steep than the Critter Nation one?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Johnnybravo60025 said:


> So is the Ferret Nation ramp any less steep than the Critter Nation one?


 I'm not sure they do look similar. There is alot of cage pics in this thread,maybe you can get an idea from the pics how'd you like to fix the ramp, Lot's of people use those dryer vents/tubes  That 1st pic is the Ferret nation and there is a video of inky in the tube  
viewtopic.php?f=8&t=1860


----------



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

How about something like this, just lined with fleece? I really like that it has 9 square feet of space, it's lightweight, and I could have a nice "digging" area. I would obviously put some fleece on the wires so the hedgehog wouldn't be able to climb the sides.

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Interacti ... _rhf_p_t_1


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

If you want to use a ferret nation, you don't have to use the shelf and ramp. The main floor itself provides about 6 sq ft of floor space. It just has a lot of extra "wasted" space between the floor and top of the cage then. I have a pair of FN142s, I am currently using the extra shelves in the bottom section (empty cage) for storage space. Those cages can hold a lot of fleece liners, toys, and travel cages with the extra shelving.


----------



## 32432632343 (Nov 17, 2011)

How easy is it to assemble/disassemble the FN?


----------

